# Toby's Getting a Biopsy..



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm nervous about an upcoming vet appointment.
Over Easter weekend, Toby broke out in a severe allergic reaction that covered him from head to toe in hives and resulted in loss of fur across his body. At the time we assumed that a bump on his right hind leg was just a stubborn hive and left it alone. It was no bigger than an eraser on a pencil.

A few weeks passed and I noticed a change in the bump - I used to have to feel for it by running my hand down his hip, but now I could see it just looking at him. I felt it and it had grown to be approximately the size of an m&m or a cherry pit. 

We kept watching, monitoring the size and shape and growth of this bump. I had assumed it was a cyst as I have one on my stomach that felt the same as his does when it was smaller, but now they don't feel the same at all.

It had been a while since I'd given the bump a feel up and I've noticed lately that it's becoming more visible. I felt it and it's now about the size of a peach pit. That's a considerable amount of growth from Easter to now. 

I phoned my vet and they have quoted the biopsy to be about $200, so today we're setting up the appointment.. 

I'm scared this is going to be cancer... what if they decide they have to remove his leg? What if the bump is attached to muscle tissue and he has to start physiotherapy after it's removed? Will this affect his ability as a prospective agility dog?

My poor baby


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Deep breaths! Don't put the cart before the horse (I do it all the time! easier said than done!) 

Think positive and then come up with a plan after the biopsy results.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

The appointment is set for thursday and is going to cost more than I was originally quoted.. That's okay though, it won't throw us under the bus. We decided to bring the cats in for their annuals too so they're going to get their shots done while we're there and hopefully the vet won't find anything that needs attention right away with them (I highly doubt they will because they're in pretty good health - I might have them take a look at Honey's nips since she's been nursing kittens but otherwise they're fine - and no the kittens are not hers, she's spayed)

So $400/roughly later, everyone will be up-to-date again, which means this month alone I've spent 600 at the vet for 5/6 of my animals lol. Oh man...


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

This was the picture of Kabota I got from the rescue, asking if I wanted him. It turned out to be benign.









As for the agility . . . I think you'll find that in the choice between a live 3-legged non-agility prospect and a dead dog, you'd be quite satisfied with the 3-legged dog.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Well yea, it's not the end of the world if he can't do agility, lol. But I'd be lying if I said there wouldn't be a part of me that was a little disappointed.

It looks like he wouldn't be out of the ring though, there's 3-legged agility dogs all over youtube.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> This was the picture of Kabota I got from the rescue, asking if I wanted him. It turned out to be benign.
> 
> View attachment 162897
> 
> ...


3-legged dogs can still do agility! I mean, he might not win any awards, but I bet he'd still have fun. Then again, I once saw a tripod GSD outrun all of the other dogs that were in playgroup including BCs and huskies - it was insane - so you never know!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

just sending good thoughts.... <3


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope you get good news. It is hard not to worry when something is going on with one of your pets.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. Hope everything goes well. I'm sure it will turn out to be okay.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

My chihuahua is 3 legged, and I tell you, I forget about it all the time! She can't hop off sofas or go down stairs, but hey, she IS 4 pounds and 6" tall LOL, so she wouldn't do those things anyway. 
It will be ok  Let's find out what this is first.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh dear... Here's hoping there's nothing wrong! Hugs for Toby and yourself!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

In any case, tell the Vet that you'd like to do agility. It may make a difference in how the procedure is handled.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

hanksimon said:


> In any case, tell the Vet that you'd like to do agility. It may make a difference in how the procedure is handled.


Will do!!!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope everything turn out okay. 

ETA: I have helped monitor for many leg amputations you would be surprised at how resilient dogs are.  Most dogs are up and standing (though unsteady) an hour to 3 hours after the surgery. They are usually walking/ wobbling the day after and progress fast in getting use to everything. Besides just helping with the surgerys, and monitoring the dogs afterwards I have owned a 3 legged dog. Lassie was such a good girl. She was missing her back leg and yet she still could jump straight up in the air higher than I am tall (5'1"-5'2"). She loved agility and disk.


----------



## PurplePointer (Jul 4, 2014)

Mick had a fast skin growth that turned out to be benign, it grew from the size of a bug bite to a grape in 2 months. Our vet said it was just like a skin tag on a person. We had it removed an biopsied when he was neutered 3 months after we got him). The was right in the middle of his side. I really hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

This isn't even on his skin, it's under it. It feels like it's attached to thigh muscle or the fatty tissue surrounding the muscle.


----------



## PurplePointer (Jul 4, 2014)

I am sure it's really hard not to imagine the worst case scenario, I have a tendency to do it too. How long after the biopsy until you will have the results?


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh I hope it's nothing!! Remember it could always just be a false alarm! And if not, you'll proceed from there. I'll be thinking of you and Toby!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

PurplePointer said:


> I am sure it's really hard not to imagine the worst case scenario, I have a tendency to do it too. How long after the biopsy until you will have the results?


I'm not even sure, it depends on if they send it away for testing or just do it in the clinic. Thursday really isn't that far away but it can't get here fast enough... lol


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Well it's Thursday... today at 1 he goes in. 
I'm going to give him a bath before we go, he's stinky from the dog park yesterday... I'm so nervous this is going to be something awful. I mean I'm hoping that I was right to call it a cyst but either way it's freaky... lol
Wish us luck today!


----------



## BubbaMoose (May 14, 2013)

Good luck to both you and sweet Toby! Hope it's nothing serious. Keep us posted. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Good luck! I hope it's nothing serious.

I also wanted to say in regard to the earlier comments; we have a 3-legged pit mix at the shelter right now and you'd never know it unless you were looking at the missing leg.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

sending good thoughts ((( )))


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Well we're home.
I guess todays appointment was only step 1 in this new journey with my million dollar dog. The vet looked Toby over, complimented his sparkling white teeth, told us we still have some weight to lose (Toby's 38lbs but starting to get a tuck!!) and then moved onto the lump on his hind leg.

She felt it, said that she likes that it's mobile but it's too firm for her liking and gave us our options - we could opt out of the biopsy and have the contents of the lump "sucked" into a needle to be looked at under a slide, but that won't give us 100% answers on what this thing is or we could just go ahead and schedule surgery for a biopsy and removal of the lump. 

We discussed what this could be and the word cyst wasn't even thrown on the table. There was a lot of dancing around the "C" word. I guess there is a type of cancer commonly found in bulldogs and boston terriers that actually releases a histamine that causes hives and could actually have been a symptom of Tobys possible tumor. She says we're lucky to be catching it early and we can have the surgery scheduled immediately - but it'll cost another $411.32 and I just don't have that right now. 

My fiance's leaving his job with the city (low pay) in the 2nd week of August and we've been coasting through summer on his job with the school board's last pay, so we're not exactly rolling in dough right now. This surgery may have to wait until the end of August.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ugh so sorry to hear that. Hoping that it's not cancer!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby threw up this morning, 3x. Yellow bile. 

We took him with us, after his episode this morning, to the pet store to get a new food brand (Merrick - any input?) since he doesn't seem to be taking to the recent (we're nearly done the bag and he still won't eat just the dry food unless I'm hand feeding him or it's topped with blueberries, fresh salmon, liver, or another protein) switch to a venison based food (Natural Balance) and he hasn't had any episodes of tummy upset since. His energy level is normal, still running around with the kittens and getting into trouble so I'll have to take him out in a bit to burn some of that energy so he sleeps while we clean, but the getting sick this morning threw me for a loop since he appeared to be fine yesterday while we were at the vets... 

Needless to say, we're keeping a close eye on him. I love this boy with all of my heart and will do everything and anything in my power to make sure he lives a full life with or without cancer.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've recently changed food from TOTW to Natural Balance LID. Ryker is doing much better on Natural Balance. I haven't tried Merrick, but the quality seems good and they have a lot of good reviews. Ryker will sometimes throw up bile in the morning if he didn't eat enough the night before. Maybe Toby threw up because he had an empty tummy? You could try giving him a small snack before bed.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

BostonBullMama said:


> Toby threw up this morning, 3x. Yellow bile.
> 
> We took him with us, after his episode this morning, to the pet store to get a new food brand (Merrick - any input?) since he doesn't seem to be taking to the recent (we're nearly done the bag and he still won't eat just the dry food unless I'm hand feeding him or it's topped with blueberries, fresh salmon, liver, or another protein) switch to a venison based food (Natural Balance) and he hasn't had any episodes of tummy upset since. His energy level is normal, still running around with the kittens and getting into trouble so I'll have to take him out in a bit to burn some of that energy so he sleeps while we clean, but the getting sick this morning threw me for a loop since he appeared to be fine yesterday while we were at the vets...
> 
> Needless to say, we're keeping a close eye on him. I love this boy with all of my heart and will do everything and anything in my power to make sure he lives a full life with or without cancer.


I feed my guys Merrick Lamb and Brown Rice Classic. They do really well on it. Lars has protein sensitivities and lamb is his go to meat. Ocean can't do grain free foods because his anal glands fill up and need to be emptied. Merrick Lamb and Brown Rice works great for both dogs and I can get it fairly inexpensively on Amazon prime and free shipping! 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0089A5YKE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Dog food advisor has the Merrick Classic and Grain Free Foods as a 5 star food. - http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/merrick-dog-food-dry/

Hope that Toby's lump is nothing more than a lipoma or something along those lines....good luck.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for your input! 
I'm really hopeful that Toby's lump is nothing too... yesterday evening when I was heading out with a pair of friends, they were talking about how if their dogs got cancer that'd be it for them - I piped up that my dog means the world to me and I'd do anything I could for him and they were like "Oh well my dog means everything to me as well but I wouldn't make them suffer" 

Dogs live perfectly happy lives while battling cancer, do they not? And I don't necessarily *have* to put him through chemo - I could choose to let him just live out his days as my happy-go-lucky Toberman. They were just acting like it's the end of the line for my 1.5 year old dog, made me really sad. We don't even know for sure yet that this is cancer, who knows - maybe they remove the lump and then we never see this sort of thing in him again...


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

Just wanted to add my good luck. You were vigilant and sounds like you caught it early, so even if it is the big C, hopefully he'll have an easy recovery. Goodness knows I'm familiar with money being tight (the only reason my own bank account is in recovery is because my parents are letting me live with them... rent/car payments are a song and paid to them, and they buy the people food), and I really hope you get a windfall that'll help you work in the biopsy soon. Have you looked into Care Credit at all? Never needed to use it myself (knock on wood!) but it might be worth it to be able to pay in installments.

As for the rest of the stuff, bile vomits are usually related to empty stomachs, so I hope that's all it is. Maybe because he's been picking at his new food plus the stress of the visit means he had an extra-empty/queasy tummy. Try not to worry about it too much unless it repeats, I'd say.

And what your friends say... if this was an elderly dog with generally failing health? I'd agree. He's not. He's not even two, and even if the treatment sucks, it's temporary. Granted, I don't know personally how hard it is on the animal; my family's last cat to die of cancer was older and not a candidate for treatment due to the aggression and location, so we chose to euth. I can't imagine NOT trying to treat cancer in a young animal when there was a good chance of them having many pain-free, active years ahead of them. Goodness, if treatment is as straightforward as amputation, as grisly as the concept is, he'll probably spring back in only a couple months, based on everything I've heard or read about the process. Long story short? If it were my Samwise, I'd treat.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Nothing to do now but wait and see..... I'm scheduling his surgery for the end of August. 
We don't have a care card or pet insurance but I'm considering getting it. We do have a credit card that has a pretty large 'cap' on it (enough to pay our rent for a few months) so if it turns out we can't pay in cash buy the end of August then the card is our fall back because at least that way we can pay it off over time. 

I have about $40 coming my way by Monday for selling a couple things so that should help a little, only 250ish left to get ahold of after that.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

We found another growth.... 
Canker sore maybe?? Hopefully?







I told my Mom this morning and she suggested I euthanise him... when I told her I refuse to euthanise a 1 year old dog she got frustrated with me and said we couldn't afford treatment or the care that goes into having a dog with issues to this extent - I told her I will still do everything I can to give him the life he deserves for as long as I can. We don't even know for sure that it's cancer, it was just thrown around a lot probably as a precaution to make sure I'm prepared for the worst and then they'll tell me it really was just a cyst and he's in perfect health and this whole ordeal will be over.

Euthanise my 1 year old dog.... you've got to be kidding me....


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I really hope it's nothing. Get better, Toby!!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

UGH - because this is what we need so desperately....
We cannot locate a little leather man that Toby had been chewing on... and he threw up again tonight, it's a brownish/yellow.... Now I'm concerned he's eaten the little man and has it stuck in his belly somewhere.... -_-


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i dont know why epople are so quick to jump to euthanasia, when my moms dachshund got hit by a car the vet tech told her shed probably have to euth the dog but the vet said to take her home and keep her still and see what happens... my mom kept her in a large laundry basket for a month or two (lol it was to keep the dog near my mom) and her pelvis healed just fine.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Kayota said:


> i dont know why epople are so quick to jump to euthanasia, when my moms dachshund got hit by a car the vet tech told her shed probably have to euth the dog but the vet said to take her home and keep her still and see what happens... my mom kept her in a large laundry basket for a month or two (lol it was to keep the dog near my mom) and her pelvis healed just fine.


I don't get it either.... As my fiance put it "It's like she [my mom] thinks pets are all fine and dandy until you have to sink some money into them, then they're just a burden and should be put to sleep"


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If the little leather dude is made of all leather, it should digest. It might take a little longer than easier-to-digest foods but leather is digestible. My Toby ate a leather leash once. . .I never even saw bits of it in his poop. Hope he feels better soon, and that the lump isn't anything problematic!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Yea it was all leather other than the string my hubby had used to sew it together. 
Toby's still peeing/pooping as normal and really seems to like the new food switch as he's wolfing it down rather than leaving it in his bowl all day.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

The thing on his lip looks like canine papilloma to me. mia had a bout a few weeks ago.

How is Toby now?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> The thing on his lip looks like canine papilloma to me. mia had a bout a few weeks ago.
> 
> How is Toby now?


A friend of mine also made the same suggestion about the little bubble so we're really hoping it is just a dog park side effect. 
Toby's doing okay today. Hasn't vomited in a few days but has the runs like you wouldn't believe again and of course, hives.... because he decided to go on my table and eat cat food + I was making a sandwich the other day and dropped a chunk of chicken and literally didn't even have the time to bend over before Toby came RUNNING full tilt through my kitchen and vacuumed it up. He also ate something else weird outside and I never even saw what it was... ugh... 

The new food he's on is great, he eats it right up, but the problem is he still seems hungry afterwards so he's been chewing EVERYTHING but his toys. Boxes, kids toys, pieces of garbage that he's pulled out of the trash under my desk... so we've had to reinforce everything lately. I feel like I should be feeding him more than 1/2 cup in the morning maybe, but we're also trying to get his weight down - or at least build some muscle in the place of fat. 

His lump is larger the last few days too, peach pit sized... waiting for it to go down because our vet would prefer to operate when it's being small.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So there's a slight problem regarding Tobys upcoming surgery... 
They would like us to bring him in on a day when his lump is acting smaller (cherry pit) - lately it's been acting bigger (peach pit) and we literally have no way of estimating when this lump is going to be having a small day... 

The appointment hasn't been booked yet, but once it is we'll have to drop him off first thing in the AM which would essentially mean that on a bigger day we won't have time to cancel and reschedule - and we also can't schedule the morning of a small day because he would have to be there at open. 

WWYD? Just schedule it and hope for the best?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I would just schedule and hope for the best, yeah. I mean let them know it's not predictable, and take it from there. I'm sure it would be easier on him if it was smaller, but ...well, no crystal balls to be had.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks for your input.

We've gone ahead and scheduled the appointment for the 21st. We drop him off at 8-8:30 and then pick him up around 6.. 
We're going to have him heartworm tested while he's under as well - just seems to make the most sense. So when the whole thing is all said and done we're likely going to have a $600 bill. We'll have the results of his biopsy approximately 1 week after the lump is sent off.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

keeping you and Toby in our thoughts <3


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

So since eating his collar 2-3 days ago, I've been checking his stools for any sign of bleeding or any pieces of the plastic. 
No signs of bleeding, although his stools are not a color I like - they're yellower than peanut butter and loose. 
Toby is also acting more lethargic... he's still eating, haven't seen him drink yet this morning, *did not* sleep in our bed last night which is weird... was running fine at the dog park but near the end of the night he would just lay down - we chalked it up to tiredness but it was also unusual. 
Today going for his walk, every time I'd stop moving, he'd sit or lay down - which is great, but unusual. 
We were waiting for the elevator and he'd lay at my feet - on the elevator when the door closed he'd lay down, when the door opened he'd get up and pull to go (wasn't our floor) and then come back and lay down... *people were asking if he's old*. 

Keeping a close eye on him today because he's not acting like my Toby, he's restless but just seems to get up to go lay somewhere else. 

I'm broke, I have about $10 to my name (spent 90 on dog/cat food yesterday) - my hubby on the other hand, not so much, so right now it's his call on what we do (yes our money is OUR money - not his-her money, but he's got the budget worked out and we've been coasting this summer on his last pay from the schoolboard since he's not working or receiving ei so I don't know what's what financially). As of now... we're going to continue monitoring him.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Hubby OK'd a vet trip.
Just got off the phone, Toby goes in at 2:20 and might be having Xrays.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

$250.00 later - Vet didn't find anything to be concerned about and says Toby looks to be a really healthy dog. 

Next week.... his $600 surgery on his leg. Hopefully we'll get good news there too.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

good luck, you gguys are in my tthoughts.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad he was okay! Hoping for the best with his biopsy


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

My nerves are shot... I'm not sure how much sleeping I'll get done tonight because I'm totally freaking out about Toby going into surgery... He's had a dose of benedryl and the vet is going to dose him again tomorrow before he's put under and then they're going to remove the lump on his leg. It's such a small surgery in the grand scheme of things but it freaks me right out... I'm so scared for him... He's going in, in 9 hours (8am) and I won't have him back until 6pm


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Well.... that's that.... Toby's at the vets. 
I'm sure he'll do great, he _*loves*_ the vet. We went over the cost, it'll be $645.00 + medication if he comes back HW+. 
My house feels so empty without him, it's like a chunk of it is missing... I couldn't imagine it feeling this way all the time  Thankfully, it won't.. we get Toby back between 4-6pm, that feels so far away... 

The benedryl worked to keep his lump on the small side, which makes me think they're on to something when they suggested it could be a tumour that releases a histamine that causes hives. They're dosing him again before the surgery to keep him safe from the reaction the growth will have by being removed. 

He's going to look ridiculous with a shaved rear end.... Poor pup


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to you and Toby!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Wishing Toby a safe surgery + recovery!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks!

I am going STIR CRAZY - seriously, omg. I keep thinking "Oh I should take Toby for a walk" and he's not here so I can't.... and then I'll think "Oh well, we can just practice some of his basic training" and duh - not here... I feel like I need to do SOMETHING to get my mind off him. I can't stop feeling like this chunk of me is missing. This dog is clearly a huge support for me, I am super anxious and can't-sit-still without him. I feel like I'm going nuts. 
I think we're going to my Moms around 1 or 2 so then at least I'll have Shenzi & Ty + all the bats in the barn and darts, so maybe I'll feel less anxious, but right now I just need to do SOMETHING.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

UPDATE:

Toby is in recovery and did well under anesthesia. He's heartworm negative and has been microchipped. 
Unfortunately, the mass was unable to be fully removed. It has little "branches" that extend into his leg and deeper tissues which make the surgery more complicated and to remove everything would have been a quite extensive surgery. 

We're going to be waiting 5-7 days for the official biopsy report but, I asked my vet what she thinks it looks like - keeping in mind this is NOT a diagnosis - my vet feels that the mass looked like a mast cell tumour (she's going to take a picture of it for me). I asked what this would mean for our future and she said she doesn't feel it's in 'stage 3' but if this is not benign, it could result in doggy chemo, more surgeries, or amputation... 

I don't know how to feel. I'm kind of numb right now.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry. Crossing my fingers that it's nothing more than a benign tumour.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

Big hugs to you and Toby. Hope he recovers well and that the biopsy report brings good news.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh, not the news I was hoping for for you and Toby. Fingers crossed he recovers quickly and the biopsy results are good news.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby's home - the lump was approximately an inch long and looked very similar to a large cherry pit with veining and roots. 
I guess we'll know more in 5-7 days, but here's hoping Toby's battle is already won and that this tumour is benign. 

It's just crazy... I was saying on a status on FB that - you get a puppy and you just don't expect to be facing things like this - at least not this early on in their life... a cold sure, a few minor bumps in the road maybe, but nothing major... nothing that makes you sit down and weigh chemo therapy against amputating your dogs leg...


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Just read your updates. Glad surgery went well. I'm hoping for good news on the tumor biopsy! Hugs to you and Toby.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad the surgery went well. Continuing to send good thoughts.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks all. Toby is on benedryl and pain meds for the next few days. 

After his benedryl dose (25mg) he gets SUPER hyper and then finds a place to go to sleep. Could his crazy-hyper post-benedryl zoomies be a side effect?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The few times that Shep was under anesthesia, he didn't like being confined, and had zoomies when he was freed. 

I think that pain meds might make Toby feel good enough for zoomies. I don't know about benedryl, but I could imagine zoomies as a side effect...


----------



## lizbethc38 (Sep 13, 2007)

Hoping for the best for Toby & you.
When I found a lump on Muggsy, I didn't trust the local vet (long story) so I took him to a vet college's teaching hospital about 90 mins from us. We had a surgical biopsy, which confirmed a malignant fibrosarcoma & then subsequent surgery to remove the tumor. I truly believe that Muggsy is still here with us because of the wonderful resource of teaching hospital. Overall, the services were actually cheaper than the local animal *hospital* ( I use that term loosely).
They also said the fact that it was very small when it was dx was crucial to the positive outcome. My tumor was a big honking one by the time it was dx. So I've never been comfortable w/the whole 'watch & wait' MO.
Perhaps a hospital might have payment plans available whereas a lot of independent vets don't.
I know a woman who used to live in London & her vet had recommended Ontario Veterinary College in Guelph.
http://ovc.uoguelph.ca/
Good luck!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

lizbethc38 said:


> Hoping for the best for Toby & you.
> When I found a lump on Muggsy, I didn't trust the local vet (long story) so I took him to a vet college's teaching hospital about 90 mins from us. We had a surgical biopsy, which confirmed a malignant fibrosarcoma & then subsequent surgery to remove the tumor. I truly believe that Muggsy is still here with us because of the wonderful resource of teaching hospital. Overall, the services were actually cheaper than the local animal *hospital* ( I use that term loosely).
> They also said the fact that it was very small when it was dx was crucial to the positive outcome. My tumor was a big honking one by the time it was dx. So I've never been comfortable w/the whole 'watch & wait' MO.
> Perhaps a hospital might have payment plans available whereas a lot of independent vets don't.
> ...


Thanks. 

I trust my vet very much, she's a friend of the family actually, went to vet school with my cousin. We really like her.  
She'll be calling me in about 6 more days with the results, she wasn't able to remove the entire mass like we'd originally planned as the surgery will be long and difficult since it runs quite deep in his muscle tissue.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby has cancer. 

It's a stage 1 mast cell tumor. 

Vet said of all the cancers, this is the best one as it generally stays localised to 1 spot (in this case his rear leg) and IF it regrows, another more extensive surgery to remove the tentacles will basically "cure" it. 

So here's to (hopefully) many more years of Toby, and our journey ahead.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

So sorry that was not the news you were hoping for. But it sounds like the prognosis is quite promising! Try to keep your head up!!


----------



## fourdogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear this... I'm hopeful for the prognosis thgh, keep us updated. Hugs!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone. We're hoping for the best possible scenario, of course. I will certainly keep this thread updated as we take our journey. 
I have also created a page, dedicated to 'Toby' which is mentioned in my signature (but not linked, as that would be against forum policy) - if you would like the link, please PM me.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I'm glad to hear it's something treatable. Would any regrowth be localized to the same area?


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

My stomach dropped when I heard it was cancer. I'm so glad it's treatable though. Do you have a fundraiser/paypal/donation type thingy set up? I would like to donate to help out.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

SDRRanger said:


> I'm glad to hear it's something treatable. Would any regrowth be localized to the same area?


If it stays 'Stage 1', yes, regrowth should stay in the same area. 



Little Wise Owl said:


> My stomach dropped when I heard it was cancer. I'm so glad it's treatable though. Do you have a fundraiser/paypal/donation type thingy set up? I would like to donate to help out.


I could cry, you and a few other folks are so unbelievably generous. 
I don't have anything set up currently, just his page for support. I'm not sure what our next steps are yet so I'm not sure if donations are necessary, but I am deeply moved and very appreciative of the offer and gestures made by you and another friend of mine. 
I suppose maybe I should set something up... I don't even know where to start. 

I am in tears, everyone is being so supportive and amazing right now, I am so thankful for you all.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

i am so sorry to hear about this. i can only donate my sympathies as im struggling, but if i get to a better place and toby still needs help i will donate for sure.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ugh I'm so sorry to hear this. At least the vet seems positive about treatment. I would donate as well if you needed the help. I think there are websites like "Go fund Me" and others that you can set up an account and people can donate via Paypal. I think you can actually set up a donation button directly on your paypal.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

As requested; http://www.gofundme.com/djp9qo

I have attached the link to Toby's facebook page as well; https://www.facebook.com/tobythebostonbulldog


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear that  At least the prognosis is good, as others have mentioned!

Will definitely be donating (I can't afford to donate a lot being a student and not having steady work, but I will give what I can!) once I have some extra $$

Sending good thoughts Toby's way!


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

Will be donating ASAP. I just need to wait for my next pay cheque (next Friday)


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

so sorry, glad it's treatable we send our thoughts your way  <3


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone! You have no idea what this means to me and I'm sure - to Toby. 
If you can't donate, please do not stress about it, I wasn't expecting _this_ kind of support, this is above and beyond... I am truly blown away, and deeply moved. 
Thank you so much to every single one of you for your support, your encouragement, your sympathy, your kind words, your prayers and positive thoughts... Thank you.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

your df mail box is full


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> your df mail box is full


Emptied it.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Toby.  As far as cancer goes, that is at least good news. Hoping for many more happy, healthy years with Toby for you.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Toby.  As far as cancer goes, that is at least good news. Hoping for many more happy, healthy years with Toby for you.


Thank you! 
And yes, we are happy that since it is cancer - it's at the very least the "better" of the cancers. 
Everyone has been amazing, I can't say thank you enough.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Toby's healing pretty nicely. No redness, swelling, puss or other things that would point to an issue. He's been really good with leaving the incision site alone, even when we've had to crate him and leave the house for a bit. He's mostly back to doing his normal things... hanging out on the cat stand, with the cats... or on the couch, or snoozing in our bed.. he's doing his full length walks again (except in the evening - he gets anxious and pulls towards home in the evening) and we often have to interrupt his insane zoomie sessions as he's going a little haywire with pent up energy. 

His stitches will be removed on the 4th and while we're there, we're going to be discussing our next course of action. I do know my vet would like to remove all of the little tentacles left behind by the tumor but she mentioned waiting for regrowth, so we'll have to see.

I want to say thank you, to every single person who's been following our journey. Your support means a lot, and to those who've donated - I really don't know what to say, Thank you doesn't feel like enough to cover how I'm feeling - but thank you! Truly.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

It's reading things like this that restore my faith in humanity! Hopefully I'll be able to make a donation of my own tomorrow/this weekend. 
I have a feeling Toby will be right as rain in a few weeks! Them youngsters heal quickly, ya know! 
Thinking of you guys!


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Somehow I missed the updates here!

I'm so sorry that you're going through this right now. 
I commend you for how much you've persevered with all of the bumps you've had with Toby, I know it can't be easy to keep it together sometimes.

Hopefully things come together and he's right as rain before long.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Admittedly, the first night I cried, but after doing some more research I've come to realise this isn't a death sentence and may not even shorten Toby's life span by much if at all. I'm hoping we still have years, and years of Toby left because I can't imagine a life without him.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I understand how you feel, Roxie is the first dog who has truly been MINE and I cannot imagine anything bad ever happening to her.


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> I'm so sorry that you're going through this right now.
> I commend you for how much you've persevered with all of the bumps you've had with Toby, I know it can't be easy to keep it together sometimes.
> 
> Hopefully things come together and he's right as rain before long.


This. You are so positive about this whole situation, and I find it really inspirational. Wishing Toby a very speedy recovery. Big hugs to both of you.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

When it comes down to my animals, I've always said, "Where there's a will, there's a way - and I will find the way". I didn't find it with Spencer or Griffin or many of the animals (stray and wild) that I brought into my home as a child - but I also wasn't in charge of the household budget.... 

Now I'm an adult, with kids and a minor budget of my own - it's really not much, about $900/month, but it gets me by and the animals and kids never go without (keeping in mind, my hubby is the main bread winner, so we aren't living solely on 900/month - we'd be screwed if we were), and I've never lost that will to find a way to make things work... My Mother always told me there was no sense wasting tears on things you cannot change, and I've found it's better to face each new day with a smile on your face and the will to find a way to make things better. 

My dog has cancer. The dog I had been waiting 21 years for, has cancer. 
It's awful. It's devastating. It makes me angry. It makes me wonder why all of the animals I happen upon have something wrong with them. 
Trixie has limited movement in her hips and anxiety and has pee'd and/or pooped on my floor every, single, day since I got her in 2010. 
Honey has plasma cell pododermatitis. 
Sebastian has houdini-ism  (okay so he's healthy, but he's an escape artist! LOL)
And my dog, has cancer. 

Then I stop and think about it... how many people would have already put Trixie to sleep - how many people would have saw Honey's feet and decided she was living in pain (she's not) and put her to sleep. Sebastian would probably live almost entirely outdoors (around here, that's a death sentence), and Toby would likely have never received a biopsy, had his first surgery, and be on the road to recovery and proper monitoring to beat this disease. 

I have these animals, because I have the will to find a way. 
I keep a smile on my face because I know I cannot change the outcome, but I can sure as hell try to buy as much time as possible and give these animals a life worth living. I found my way to them, because they needed me.

That's how I can remain positive about this situation.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

The stitches come out tomorrow and we'll get to discuss our next steps - when to plan the next surgery and so on. I've kept all donations in a little envelope on my desk (THANK YOU!!) and whatever doesn't get used for Toby's surgery costs, will be donated to a local animal shelter OR veterinary hospital that helps the local animal shelters. 

I'm so excited for him to no-longer look like a frankenstein-butt. lol! 
Here's hoping we get good news at the vet!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

SO MUCH HAPPY! Lol

This dog ran like the wind once I released him. His stitches came out at 9 this morning and he has healed fantastically. With the stitches out, the spot is barely even noticeable. 

The tech was the one who took out the stitches, so we didn't get to see the vet, but will be scheduling something soon for him to discuss when his next surgery should be done.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Missed the updates here. Glad he is doing better!


----------



## SoulDogs (Aug 14, 2014)

couple posts above of yours reminded me of a quote that is something like "you were given this life because you are strong enough to live it." You were meant to have Toby because the universe knew you could handle it and give him the care that he needs. I try to think that way too in every type of challenge in life that I face. With that attitude you can conquer anything!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Just had to drop by and leave a note. Glad to hear all is going well with your little Toby man. A positive attitude does wonder to get through life. Not only get you through life but to heal. We should all learn from our pets and just enjoy the moments we have.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  We're really happy to see he's doing well too.

ETA:

We have a ROUGH estimate for the cost of Toby's next surgery... it'll be $600 - $700+. There are a few things that need to be factored into cost that could make it swing higher or lower. So now it's time to get a budget put together again for this goofy boy who can't seem to catch a break. lol. 

Also - in relation to his allergies - I asked about the cost for allergy testing and it'll be about $650... Awesome.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Update: I am contemplating scheduling Toby's next surgery for sometime after Christmas. I am going to run this by my vet as I'm not sure if she wanted to wait for regrowth or if she would like to go in and remove all of the little tentacles left behind by the tumor before regrowth occurs.


----------

